# Santa Rosa Sound Fishing Advice



## fsupirate1

Hello. I am heading up to Gulf Breeze this weekend and plan to fish Santa Rosa Sound between Gulf Breeze and Soundside. I'm mainilyinterested in targeting trout and redfish. I plan to fish aroundsome docks in the Oriole Beach/Soundside area (daytime for reds, night lights for trout) and the National Seashore flats. Might alsofish some around the Big Sabine. Am I close to being on the right track?.

Any local advice or suggestions on how/where I might best focus my effforts would be greatly appreciated. I am bringing my 13 year-old daughter with me, so I'd like to put her on some fish if I can. Thanksfor any help anyone can provide and if you'd rather email medirect,my email addressis [email protected]


----------



## lsucole

pm sent !


----------



## chasintales

I have been fishing those exact areas. The National Seashore is good for Trout. Down near Tiger Point, the Redfish have been better. I would fish the south side of teh sound also. Some of the Docks on the beach side have been good when the wind is blowing out of the South. I have caught most of teh Fish on Tide out, but if the wind is going, the North Shore docks will hold some bigger fish. What are you fishing out of? Good luck...

CHris


----------



## fsupirate1

Thanks for the suggestions and help lsucole and chasintales. I will definetly take your advice and give it a try this weekend. I will be fishing out of a Ranger flats boat, and hopefully the weather will cooperate.

Again, thankyou for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## todd in the bay

fsupirate! Great idea! Just remember when you fish/wade the skinny flats of NLO thatSTEALTH is essential to catchin those nice trout. They can be up close or out 20 yds in three feet of water. Also be wary of catfish. We have a 3 catfish rule...once you get 3, ..Move. But if the trout are there, the catfish are tolerable. Here's what last Friday produced there.


----------



## fsupirate1

Thanks Todd in the bay. I will move around until I find them and if I hit the 3 catfish first, I will know it is time to move to a different spot. Would you recommend topwaters at dusk anddawn and the soft plastics the rest of the day?


----------



## REELGOOD

I'm headed down Saturday to fish 4 - 5 days. Do the bait shops like Gulf Breeze and Hot Spots have shrimp readily available? I ask because I have been there at times that everyone was out. Thanks for a reply.

REELGOOD


----------



## todd in the bay

Yes, indeedy. Use your topwaters first if conditions are right.

Oh, and Jimbo was askin' for you when he passed thru here. He stayed in Gulf Breeze and said "_Do it right, just call Hot Spots bait shop beforehand, cause ya gotta be READY!"_


----------



## mdrobe2

If one bait shop is out of live shrimp they will soon all be out of live shrimp. That is the nature of things so don't worry about it. Use Gulp shrimp if you can't buy live bait. I love to fish live shrimp and have done so for years, but the bottom line is they all buy live shrimp from the same supplier, but they can help you catch fish even if they are out of shrimp. Dock light trout readily hit spoons for instance, at least in my experience. Dock light reds love Rattle Traps. They chewed the paint off mine. PM me if you get in a bind on the live shrimp. When it gets real hot live shrimp can be hard to come by.


----------

